# Big Date - August 9th



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 31, 2008)

We set the date. Desiree and I are getting married August 9th. No turning back now!


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 31, 2008)

congrats!!!

:fiwo :woot :app :woot :fiwo


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats! But, you can change your mind right up until the time to say "I do". You seem pretty happy about your upcoming nuptuals, though.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 31, 2008)

Yea I joke, but I knew I'd marry her on the 3rd date.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats, soon you'll have kids, haha.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats!!! Start pumpin' out a few more herp lovers!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 31, 2008)

Ummm, not yet. But HEY GUESS WHAT?! She's buying me a 100% HET piebald BP as we speak for a little wedding gift! Haha, I gotta get me a lady soon and get to making the big money.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations, here's to a wonderful marriage :dan


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats Drew, I hope you both are very happy!! Also don't forget to post the wedding pics.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 2, 2008)

we're all invited to the reception rightt??>


----------



## angelrose (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations :fiwo :fiwo :fiwo 

wishing you both much happiness


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 2, 2008)

my congrats to you :-D


----------



## COWHER (Feb 2, 2008)

congrats man!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 2, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Congrats Drew, I hope you both are very happy!! Also don't forget to post the wedding pics.


Just don't let the honeymoon video get on the internet!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 2, 2008)

I will of course post pictures, there will be no ''honeymoon videos''' and if you wanna show up, you are welcome to but we are a little under the poverty line so I can't guarantee you'll eat, but there will be plentyof booze.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 8, 2008)

I could come up, but I don't think you'd want me there. Don't know if you want ANY minors there, for that matter.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats man! Best of lucks with your desition! Too bad I'm far away to go xD


----------



## olympus (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats!!! If you knew by the third date you would be married, what did you think on the second. By the way all I need is the hennessey screw the food we all can go to mickey d's.. :fiwo :bud :tomu :fiwo


----------

